
U Can’t Talk to Ur Professor Like This - devy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/13/opinion/sunday/u-cant-talk-to-ur-professor-like-this.html
======
at-fates-hands
A few points here.

One is that social media and the internet have killed language and along with
it, formality, and respect. Not just respect for authority, but general
respect for those around you.

Some better passages from the article:

 _Alexis Delgado, a sophomore at the University of Rochester, is skeptical of
professors who make a point of insisting on their title. “I always think it’s
a power move,” she told me. “Just because someone gave you a piece of paper
that says you’re smart doesn’t mean you can communicate those ideas to me. I
reserve the right to judge if you’re a good professor.”_

This was a real eye opener. A clear lack of respect for the people who are
teaching you. I never prejudged a professor's intelligence to teach me, I
always questioned my own motivation or the subject matter before simply
discounting a professor's ability to teach his students.

 _The erosion of etiquette encourages students to view faculty members as a
bunch of overeducated customer service agents. “More and more, students view
the process of going to college as a business transaction,” Dr. Tomforde, the
math professor, told me. “They see themselves as a customer, and they view
knowledge as a physical thing where they pay money and I hand them the
knowledge — so if they don’t do well on a test, they think I haven’t kept up
my side of the business agreement.” He added, “They view professors in a way
similar to the person behind the counter getting their coffee.”_

This just supports the idea that millennials are entitled to whatever they are
paying for. No, that's not how it works. It's interesting to see when I was in
college in the late 90's early aughts, you chose to go to college as a means
to get ahead, not as some sort of transaction where you just show up, pay your
money and they give you a diploma. Your education is something that is
_earned_ , it's not given to you.

